# Kreative Probleme!



## Muttiknutscher (12. Juli 2002)

Hi,

Und zwar möchte ich gerne ein logo createn, aber irgendwie fehlen mir die kreativen ideen ... es soll sich um ein logo was so wohl auf websites als auf postern udn flyern zu sehen sein soll ... und ich habe keinen plan was ich da machne kann ... es muss aufjedenfall ein Wort mit 6 buchstaben vorkommen ...

würde mich über euere kreativen Ideen freuen ...

mfg Mk


----------



## d4k4 (12. Juli 2002)

worum gehts denn?


----------



## Muttiknutscher (12. Juli 2002)

ähnliches wie firmenlogo soll es werden


----------



## Jan Seifert (12. Juli 2002)

was für eine thema?


----------



## Muttiknutscher (12. Juli 2002)

design for all ...

also web flyer poster usw ... über all wo man als markenzeichen sein logo rauf machen kann ...


----------



## Mythos007 (12. Juli 2002)

Hä ? Drück dich bitte mal etwas detailierter aus,
dann kann "Mann" Dir vielleich auch helfen ?!?


----------



## Muttiknutscher (12. Juli 2002)

@ Myth ... : ---> ich brauche ein logo was ich erstens auf meienr neuen site platzieren kann udn was ich dann noch auf auf verschiedenen flyers usw die erstelllt habe platzieren kann um zu ziegen wer diese flyers oder so gamcht hat ... also sollte es schon so ähnlich werden wir ein firmenlogo ...

mfg Mk -> ich hoffe es geht es einiger massen ...


----------



## Jan Seifert (12. Juli 2002)

halloooo?
um WAS soll sich das THEMA handeln,
WAS soll das logo ausdrücken,
es ist sch*iss egal, wo es rauf kommt, 
das THEMA ist wichtig und was es AUSDRÜCKE soll


----------



## Muttiknutscher (12. Juli 2002)

WEBdesign


----------



## Jan Seifert (12. Juli 2002)

naja, hab dazu auhc nicht wirklich eine idee,
vielleicht ein kleiner anfang, aber wie
gesagt, ein KLEINER anfang


----------



## Muttiknutscher (12. Juli 2002)

naja , eigentlich sollte es nur ein schriftzug sein mit 6 buchstaben udn dann halt ein paar ffekt oder so ds es noch einen transparenten hintergund hat ...

mfg Mk


----------



## cocoon (12. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Muttiknutscher _
> *naja , eigentlich sollte es nur ein schriftzug sein mit 6 buchstaben udn dann halt ein paar ffekt oder so ds es noch einen transparenten hintergund hat ...
> 
> mfg Mk *



Warum ausgerechnet "6 buchstaben"? Hat das irgendeinen Grund? Und ein transparanter Hintergrund hat doch mit der Gestaltung an sich nix zu tun, ist doch eher was technisches. 
Helfen würde sicher, wenn man den Namen der Firma wüsste, oder sowas, wie eine Firmenphilosophie. Dann hätte man Anhaltspunkte, wie man das Logo gestalten könnte. Mach Dich doch mal über Logo-Gestaltung schlau, z.B. durch Bücher oder Internet.

//edit: Der Link ist nix tolles, aber enthält wenigstens ein paar Beispiele für die Entstehung einzelner Logos. Also mal drüberfliegen.


----------



## Muttiknutscher (12. Juli 2002)

haben mir den link angeschaut ... also der schriftzug lautet mk-gfx und die philosophie soll so lauten "wir realisieren ihre wünsche!"

mfg Mk


----------



## aibo (14. Juli 2002)

*...*

ich weiß ja nicht wie's die anderen sehen, aber wie willst du 



> "... udn dann halt ein paar ffekt oder so ds es noch einen transparenten hintergund hat ..."



ein paar effekte und nen transparenten hintergrund auf nen flyer kriegen? und noch eine frage. was ist das für eine web-DESIGN firma die's nciht hinkriegt ein eigenes logo in die tat umzusetzen? 

-aibo


----------



## cocoon (14. Juli 2002)

*Re: ...*



> _Original geschrieben von aibo _
> *was ist das für eine web-DESIGN firma die's nciht hinkriegt ein eigenes logo in die tat umzusetzen?
> *



Find' ich aber irgendwie auch. 

Und


> _Original geschrieben von Muttiknutscher _
> *"mk-gfx und (...) 'wir realisieren ihre wünsche!'"
> *


ist irgendwie auch etwas schwammig, "blabla-gfx" oder "xy-design" nennt sich wahrscheinlich jeder zweite mehr oder weniger professionelle Web-Designer, und welche Agentur will nicht die Wünsche ihrer Kunden realisieren?!

Soll aber nicht böse gemeint sein, ist schliesslich Deine Sache!


----------



## Psyclic (15. Juli 2002)

bah, das is doch wohl nen witz oder was


----------



## Jan Seifert (15. Juli 2002)

omg psy lebt


----------



## Muttiknutscher (15. Juli 2002)

*Re: Re: ...*



> _Original geschrieben von cocoon _
> *
> 
> Find' ich aber irgendwie auch.
> ...



hat sich alles schon erledigt habe schon längst eins wolte nur noch ein paar ideen von euch haben ... udn ich denke mal das ich ein professioneller designer bin oder kann hier irgendjemand sagen das seien seiten bei giga vorgestellt wurden ...

mfg Mk


----------



## cocoon (15. Juli 2002)

Der Kommentar war weder böse gemeint, noch wollte ich auf Dein Können schliessen. Ich persönlich finde "mk-gfx" halt nicht sehr originell, aber das ist nur meine Meinung.


----------



## Peter Bönnen (15. Juli 2002)

> udn ich denke mal das ich ein professioneller designer bin oder kann hier irgendjemand sagen das seien seiten bei giga vorgestellt wurden ...



Hmm, ich kenn ja deine Arbeiten nicht und bewerten mag ich auch nix, aber das Stichwort GIGA hat mich dann doch davon abgehalten einfach KEINE Antwort zu posten.

Bei GIGA vorgestellt zu werden is ja nun wirklich keine Kunst, die zeigen wirklich jeden Sch*** nur um die 5 Stunden täglich irgendwie gefüllt zu bekommen :{}.

Heißt ja nicht, dass das was von dir vorgestellt wurde schlecht war, aber als Referenz würde ich GIGA nicht unbedingt betrachten .

Ich kann übrigens sowas ähnliches behaupten, nur dass es bei mir keine PC-Sendung, sondern eine PC-Zeitschrift war . Aber genauso wie bei GIGA ist die redaktionelle Überarbeitung der Beiträge dort auch recht dürftig .

just my 2 cents, Fluke


----------



## Psyclic (15. Juli 2002)

> oder kann hier irgendjemand sagen das seien seiten bei giga vorgestellt wurden ...



nein, und da bin ich auch froh drum.

giga...  

dann zeig doch mal was de so gemacht hast mit deiner "webdesign" firma ...


----------



## Marvin (15. Juli 2002)

jo würde mich auch mal interessieren...


----------



## Kaprolactam (15. Juli 2002)

Und v.A:
Was hast du denn an fachlicher Kompetenz zu bieten? Ich meine außer daß du offenbar nicht in der Lage bist, dein eigenes Logo zu erstellen...


----------



## Muttiknutscher (15. Juli 2002)

na jetzt geht es ja los...
bin ja grade mal am starten mit meiner firma also bleibt mal ganz ruhig ...

mfg Mk

werdet noch genug sehen wenn sie online ist ...


----------



## Jan Seifert (15. Juli 2002)

du musst doch bereits erfahrungen haben,
bzw. seiten, die dich dazu "berechtigen"
eine webdesign firma zu gründen, wenn du
es nicht mal schaffst, ein kleines logo
herzustellen, dann solltest du nochmal
überlegen, ob du etwas mit webdesign
zu tun haben willst


----------



## Jan Seifert (15. Juli 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: ...*



> _Original geschrieben von Muttiknutscher _
> *hat sich alles schon erledigt habe schon längst eins wolte nur noch ein paar ideen von euch haben ... udn ich denke mal das ich ein professioneller designer bin oder kann hier irgendjemand sagen das seien seiten bei giga vorgestellt wurden ...
> *



hast du studiert? Wenn nein, dann DARFST du dich nicht
designer nennen. Und wenn du Giga guckst, dann
weisst du sicherlich was für seiten da vorgestellt
werden, die sind einfach nur zum lachen...
Das sind keine seiten, das ist internet verschmutzung!


----------



## Muttiknutscher (15. Juli 2002)

JAJA, ihr wisst auch alle was ich drauf habe ... wir werden ja sehen ... naja egal ... 

PS eine site von mit hat sogar einen makemedia award gewonnen im Jahr 2002 


Und tschü? Mk


----------



## Muttiknutscher (15. Juli 2002)

ich würde mich auch über mitarbeiter freuen die dann natürlich am einkommen beteiligt werden *g* 

mfg Mk


----------



## Muttiknutscher (15. Juli 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: ...*



> _Original geschrieben von smallB _
> *
> 
> hast du studiert?*



ich bin erst 15 da denke ich mal das ich noch nicht studiert habe ... wie gesagt denke ich zu mindestens


----------



## Jan Seifert (15. Juli 2002)

makemedia? GOIL!!!
da hat selbst ein forum(!!!!!) einen SONDERPREIS bekommen,
genau so wie du, und wenn ich mir die seiten
da anschau, muss ich lachen, das ist wiedermals internet verschmutzung


----------



## Muttiknutscher (15. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von smallB _
> *makemedia? GOIL!!!
> da hat selbst ein forum(!!!!!) einen SONDERPREIS bekommen,
> genau so wie du, und wenn ich mir die seiten
> da anschau, muss ich lachen, das ist wiedermals internet verschmutzung *



*[I'm a styler]* *fg* 

also mir scheint es so als ob nur deien site keine verschmutzung ist baer das sehe ich wiederum anders ... *g*

ach man das wird hier langsam langweilig mit euch ...


----------



## Jan Seifert (15. Juli 2002)

Junge, du hast keine ahnung, tut mir leid
das ich dir das so sagen muss, aber du
hast einfach keine ahnung.

Das hier ist der 1. Platz bei makemedia, die seite läd bei dsl ar$ch lange,
das design ist zum kotzen und der aufbau stinkt.
Und dann kommst du an, willst eine webdesign firma mit 15(!!!)
gründen und bekommst nur einen sonderpreis bei einem
peinlichen contest, wo vermutlich dös (http://www.does.ch) oder
psy oder blablabla locker erster geworden wären.

Hallooooooo, du hast nichtmal eine schulausbildung, kannst dir kein logo selbst erstellen und machst bei solchen contest mit, 
dadrauß willst du dir eine firma aufbaunen?

einfach nur peinlich....


mfg

ps: [I'm a styler] ist noch aus der fp.de zeit, du weisst wahrscheinlich nicht was fp ist, ist ja auch egal, aber lieber 
[I'm a styler] also "Mega Hammer Gold und Silber Member"


----------



## Christoph (15. Juli 2002)

*BUAHAHAHA*



> ich bin erst 15 da denke ich mal das ich noch nicht studiert habe ... wie gesagt denke ich zu mindestens


+


> udn ich denke mal das ich ein professioneller designer bin


+


> bin ja grade mal am starten mit meiner firma also bleibt mal ganz ruhig



Waren wir nicht mal alle so  

Ich hab auch geglaubt also ich 15 oder 16 war das ich was drauf hab  Arbeite mal in einer richtigen Firma und dann siehst du das das Leben ein bissl anders spielt als mit 15





btw


> *[I'm a styler]* *fg*
> 
> also mir scheint es so als ob nur deien site keine verschmutzung ist baer das sehe ich wiederum anders ... *g*


naja, er kann wenigstens schreiben


----------



## Muttiknutscher (15. Juli 2002)

Also ich weiß ja net wie du dein dsl optimert hast hast bei mir brauch die site grade mal 1- 3 s aber naja ... udn ausserdem ist die site doch garnet schlecht ... *aber wie gesagt deien ist ja die beste ... muss ich sagen kommt keine ran, aber wirklich keine ...* *fg*

mfg


----------



## Jan Seifert (15. Juli 2002)

An deinen unqualifizierten Kommentaren
kann man erahnen, dass du leider ein
15 jähriger Junge bist, der denkt
das er der supa hardcore webdesigner ist,
der sich mit 15 eine firma eröffnen will
aber es nicht hinbekommt, sich ein einfaches
logo zu erstellen, der bei einem
peinlichem contest mit macht,
der auf andere grafiker los geht, und sich selbst
designer nennt, der aber null ahnung von farb 
zusammensetzung oder auch von den ganzen kontrasten
ahnung hat, der nicht weiss, wie man eine homepag optimiert.

Du hast noch viel zu lernen kleiner...


----------



## Christoph (15. Juli 2002)

* hehehe*






*Webdesign Superhero´s* 



> udn ausserdem ist die site doch garnet schlecht


vielleicht solltest du mal deinen Bildschirm kalibrieren ^^


----------



## gremmlin (15. Juli 2002)

*muhahahahahahahaha*

*ROFL*

junge... die traumwelt ist zwar schön, aber eben ne traumwelt.
mach mal die schule fertig und dann lern was gscheites bevor du da herumpfuschst.

g,grem

btw: bitte sagt website und nicht homepage oder nehmt ihr immer nur die erste seite


----------



## Patrick Kamin (15. Juli 2002)

*-*

Sorry, dass ich mich einmisch, aber langt es nicht langsam?

Lohnt doch gar nicht, sich darüber aufzuregen oder ihn zu veräppeln.

Meine bescheidene Meinung


----------



## d4k4 (15. Juli 2002)

also ich bin ehrlich gespannt...


----------



## Psyclic (15. Juli 2002)

Nein vor allem regt es mich auf das solche Leute wie DU MK den "webdesign/development" Bereich kaputt machen !

Ihr saugt euch PS, DW und was weis ich nich... lest evtl auch noch n paar tutorials... zieht euch end die 13373n plugs und nennt euch dann nach n paar wochen filter-rumspielerei webdesigner.

Ohne jedoch die fachliche Kompetenz und das Wissen dazu zu besitzen.
Wie small schon sagte auch kein plan von Farbenlehre etc habt...
schon mal was von additiven und subtraktiven farben gehört ?
ist dir usability ein Begriff ?

Ihr bietet dann irgendwelchen Leuten euren Müll an, die in den meisten Fällen wohl keine Ahnung davon haben was sie für einen qualitativen abfall bekommen, und das zu dumping preisen die für euch aber wohl nen vermögen sind.

Aber wenn du später mal davon leben willst, wirste dir in den ***** beissen das du keine aufträge bekommst weil 10000053 kiddies ihren webmüll für nen appel und n ei verscherbeln.
Und DU trägst dazu bei.

also denk mal drüber nach du professioneller GfX d3$!gn0r

Ps. wenn dein code genau so sauber ist wie dein Schreibstil bzw. deine Rechtschreibung... dann gute nacht.


----------



## Kaprolactam (15. Juli 2002)

*unterschreib*


----------



## JojoS (21. Oktober 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: ...*



> _Original geschrieben von Muttiknutscher _
> *hat sich alles schon erledigt habe schon längst eins wolte nur noch ein paar ideen von euch haben ... udn ich denke mal das ich ein professioneller designer bin oder kann hier irgendjemand sagen das seien seiten bei giga vorgestellt wurden ...
> 
> *



Ja kann ich, vor 7 Jahren als ich 15 war wurde mein allererster Versuch als beispiel für eine Private Seite vorgestellt. Mann war die damals besch-eiden . So vom Layout und so mein ich....


----------



## Jan Seifert (21. Oktober 2003)

JojoS achte bitte das nächste mal auf das Datum, danke.

-close-


----------

